# concientización



## PEF

hola... quisiera saber si el término *concientización* es correcto en español. Lo busco en la RAE y me sale _concienciar_. Pregunto porque estoy trabajando en un artículo sobre una campaña de concientización. El corrector de ortografía no me lo reconoce, por eso entro en duda. Siempre he visto _concientización_, en Google hay muchos hits... pero la duda sigue estando.
qué opinan?


----------



## Mckay

La vedad es que jamás había oido ni visto escrito *concientización;* si lo que quieres es expresar el proceso de concienciar a una persona o grupo, lo que me parece correcto es concienciación (adquirir conciencia), vamos que te sobra el "ti" de en medio xD


----------



## natasha2000

Hola PEF!

La palabra es concienciación.

Me parece que estás influido por inglés....

Saludos,
N.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola!

Sí, la palabra normal en español es "concienciación", aunque la verdad es que su pronunciación resulta un poco incómoda, con tres ces. Una alternativa podría ser "toma de conciencia".


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Qué raro que no hayas encontrado _concientizar_ en el DRAE. Aparce marcada, al igual que _concientización, _como americanismo.

Por estos lares sólo ucupamos éstas.

Verdad que es incómoda la dicción de concienciación. 

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En América, el propio DRAE lo refleja, se utiliza el verbo "concientizar" en lugar de "concienciar" -el cual se usa en la Argentina ámbitos muy formales-. Si bien el DRAE no lo refleja, el sustantivo "concientización" está derivado de "concientizar" de acuerdo a reglas del idioma. Aquí se lo usa ampliamente. De todas formas dependerá de si tienes un público español o americano. En la Argentina es un término muy recurrido cuando se trata de política, ideologías o psicología, y su uso es más raro al referirse a cuestiones morales o puramente intelectuales.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alec:

Podría decirnos si en Argentina sonaría bien un texto que contubiera la palabra concienciación ? Se su respuesta es afirmativa, entonces, supondré que es la palabra aceptada internacionalmente por los hispanohablantes ...
 
Gracias.


----------



## PEF

Yo nunca escuché *concienciación*, sí _concientización_


----------



## Cecilio

Yo nunca había oído "concientización"... hasta hoy. Parece que tenemos dos palabras completamente distintas a cada lado del océano (al menos entre España y Argentina), lo cual indica que no hay un término 'panhispánico' en este terreno.

Una curiosidad. En España se utiliiza con cierta frecuencia el adjetivo "concienciado/a". Por ejemplo, uno puede estar "concienciado" sobre un problema, etc. ¿Se dice en Argentina el equivalente "concientizado"?


----------



## natasha2000

PEF, ¿eres de las Américas?

Por lo visto, se trata de la diferencia español americano vs. esañol peninsular..


----------



## PEF

Si, soy de Argentina. Bueno, según hemos aprendido hoy se trata de una diferencia entre cada lado del oceáno, como bien dijo Cecilio.

visto y considerando que la audiencia es americana (US spanish speaking people) creo que voy a optar por _concientización_

Gracias a todos por su participación!
have a nice weekend!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Alec:
> 
> Podría decirnos si en Argentina sonaría bien un texto que contubiera la palabra concienciación ? Se su respuesta es afirmativa, entonces, supondré que es la palabra aceptada internacionalmente por los hispanohablantes ...
> 
> Gracias.


Un texto que use concienciación sonaría muy formal, y la mayor parte de la gente se preguntaría de qué están hablando. Concientización es una palabra impuesta por el uso y el abuso, por eso también tiene que ser usada juiciosamente, porque parece salida "de la boca de un político". En todos los ambientes con un uso apenas pulido del lenguaje, se usa "toma de conciencia", "favorecer/promover la toma de conciencia", "el hacer conciente" y muchas formas típicas de diferentes áreas. Digamos que "concientización" es como "orsay" y "toma de conciencia" es como "posición adelantada".


----------



## Cecilio

aleCcowaN said:


> Un texto que use concienciación sonaría muy formal, y la mayor parte de la gente se preguntaría de qué están hablando. Concientización es una palabra impuesta por el uso y el abuso, por eso también tiene que ser usada juiciosamente, porque parece salida "de la boca de un político". En todos los ambientes con un uso apenas pulido del lenguaje, se usa "toma de conciencia", "favorecer/promover la toma de conciencia", "el hacer conciente" y muchas formas típicas de diferentes áreas. Digamos que "concientización" es como "orsay" y "toma de conciencia" es como "posición adelantada".



Hola, Alec. Has escrito "conciente", en vez de consciente, en lo que supongo que es un lapsus, pero tal vez un lapsus revelador: ¿en Argentina pronunciáis de la misma manera las palabras "consciente" y "consiente", del verbo "consentir? En España no hay dudas al respecto, porque, en el caso de "consciente", pronunciamos [konsθiénte].


----------



## Mckay

Que cosa más rara, no tenía ni idea, y eso que mi familia materna es de por ahí y vivo con ella xD
¿Alguein sabe de donde viene esta curiosa forma?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cecilio said:


> Hola, Alec. Has escrito "conciente", en vez de consciente, en lo que supongo que es un lapsus, pero tal vez un lapsus revelador: ¿en Argentina pronunciáis de la misma manera las palabras "consciente" y "consiente", del verbo "consentir? En España no hay dudas al respecto, porque, en el caso de "consciente", pronunciamos [konsθiénte].


Sí, las pronunciamos /kon'θiente/. Solo en el habla muy lenta se puede notar la diferencia, en una persona educada. Allí no "me equivoqué" sino que apliqué una sobrecorrección. En la Argentina hay un hábito por conservar las grafías latinas, sin por ello criticar la mayoría de las formas modernas. Así todavía se lee y escribe mucho psicología, obscuro, y nadie admitirá como válido que exista algo que no pueda escribirse transparente o septiembre. En ese intento de adaptarme a la ortografía que muestran en este foro -para mí sensibilidad muy fea y errada para estos vocablos, pero, en fin, es lo que hay- me llevé puesta la s intermedia, pues supuse que era una forma usual que yo no tenía registrada. Así de simple.


----------



## Cecilio

La verdad es que la forma de este grupo de palabras, y su correspondiente plasmación escrita, es una verdadera rareza:

Tenemos "consciente" con "s". Luego vienen "conciencia" y "consciencia", una con s y otra sin s, y además con significados ligeramente diferentes (al menos en España). Luego viene la serie de "concienciación", etc., sin que aparezca ahí la s. ¡Esta familia de palabras se las trae! Me imagino que deben ser un pequeño quebraderod e cabeza para los que aprenden español.


----------



## Vanda

Consulte el banco de datos de la RAE, *corpus actual,* escriba:
_concientización_. Resultado: *182 casos en 120 documentos.*


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

*En México también se usa casi siempre concientización y concienciación sólo se ve y se oye muy rara vez.*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carajo !! ahora si, se me cruzó los cables !!! 
En un texto que tengo que traducir del portugués para el español tambíen aparece esta palabra. Me había decidido por "concienciación", pero luego de leer lo que dicen los de Mexico, Argentina y Chile, la duda vino otra vez ...

¿Qué hago? me voy por España o por América ? como se trata de una revista con ámbito internacional, me parece que será leída tanto por españoles como por hispanohablantes de América. 

No sé que hacer ....


----------



## Mckay

Conozco a americanos que tampoco habian oido jamas eso de concientización, así que te recomiendo que uses concieciación que aunque no la usen en algunos paises de Américam si que la conocen.


----------



## natasha2000

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Carajo !! ahora si, se me cruzó los cables !!!
> En un texto que tengo que traducir del portugués para el español tambíen aparece esta palabra. Me había decidido por "concienciación", pero luego de leer lo que dicen los de Mexico, Argentina y Chile, la duda vino otra vez ...
> 
> ¿Qué hago? me voy por España o por América ? como se trata de una revista con ámbito internacional, me parece que será leída tanto por españoles como por hispanohablantes de América.
> 
> No sé que hacer ....


 
¿Qué tipo de lenguaje has utilizado en todo el texto de la traducción? ¿Lo has hecho "a la americana" o "a la española"? Si lo has hecho a la española, lo dejas así. Si lo has hecho a la americana, pues, cámbialo. Ya 'ta!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bueno, la verdad es que el trabajo lo envie hoy y se fue conteniendo la palabra "concienciación". Aguardemos, pues, para ver si los que solicitaron el trabajo reclamarán ...

Quiero agradecer mucho por toda la ayuda recibida de los nuevos amigos. Regresaré a este foro apenas reciba más trabajos o mismo para divertirme y aprender más.
Fuerte abrazo a todos !!


----------



## mirx

Yo soy de Mèxico y lamento contradecir a mi paisano, pero yo siempre he sabido que es *concienciar*, y a la gente que dice concientizar siempre la corrigen.


----------



## mirx

mirx said:


> Yo soy de Mèxico y lamento contradecir a mi paisano, pero yo siempre he sabido que es *concienciar*, y a la gente que dice concientizar siempre la corrigen.


 
y en lugar de conciensado, utilizamos conciente


----------



## El Nazareno

Si, es efecto de la influencia que tenemos, respecto al idioma norteamericano. Pero no es sólo el usuario PEF que ha escrito en este foro, sino en general muchos mexicanos (incluídos medios de comunicación al utilizar, por ejemplo, la administración Obama [Obama´s administration], cuando debemos utilizar la preposición "de" según las reglas del estilo correcto, o al menos, del buen estilo).
No es que sea más formal o suene a "politiquería" (otra palabra curiosa), sino que es la forma correcta. No me sorprendería que comenzara a utilizarse el término "expulsación", sustituyendo a "expulsión", debido al uso constante del término -más común de lo que nos imaginemos-.
Lo que sucede con "concienciación" es que suena cacofónico. No lleva tres letras "c", sino cuatro. Lo que ocurre es que tres de ellas suenan como "s". Si, es incómoda fonéticamente la cacofonía.
Y por último, es cierto que hay diferencia en la pronunciación española, con respecto a la "c". De hecho, según recuerdo (y espero que alguien pueda corregirme en caso de que escriba un error), también hay diferencia entre la "v" y la "b"; así como en inglés hay diferencia entre la pronunciación entre la "c" y la "z" (una es más labial que la otra).
Saludos a todos. Éste es mi primer post. Espero poder cooperar en algo más en otras ocasiones


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España no hay diferencia entre uve (be pequeña) y be en cuanto a su pronunciación, oclusiva labial sonora, con pronunciación más o menos fricativa cuando aparece entre vocales. Pronunciar la uve como fricativa labiodental sonora [v], como en francés o portugués, es una ultracorrección, pues este sonido medieval (que conserva el serfardita) desapareció del español a principios de la edad moderna. 
La ce, además de la oclusiva linguovelar sorda [k] puede representar según los usos fónicos de los hablantes dos sonidos, el propio del castellano (atendiendo a su diacronía) que es una fricativa linguointerdental sorda [θ] ο, en el caso del seseo, una fricativa linguoalveolar sorda [s].


----------



## ManPaisa

> Si, es efecto de la influencia que tenemos, respecto al idioma norteamericano.


¿Tienes alguna fuente que corrobore eso? Yo no conozco ninguna palabra de inglés que se parezca a *concientizar*, y soy hablante nativo de inglés y de español.

Confirmo que en Colombia rara vez se oye *concienciar* y, eso, de los corresponsales españoles en los programas de TV y radio.

PD- Es curioso el mito, muy extendido en América, de que los españoles sí diferencian la _uve_ de la _be_ en la pronunciación.


----------



## El Nazareno

No me refería a que la palabra concientizar la queramos adoptar porque existe una palabra igual en inglés, sino la manera en cómo conjugamos los verbos cuando nos son desconocidos. En inglés y en español, "memorizar" tienen la misma estructura (memorize), al igual que catalizar (catalyse). Al tener en cuenta esta estructura, conjugamos de esta manera. A eso es lo que me refería.
No he tenido la oportunidad de viajar a España, por lo que no sabía que era un uso antiguo que en la actualidad no existe. Aclaré que era la idea que yo tenía, pero gracias por la corrección, me parece interesante la explicación que me das. Quizá es parte de la evolución (o involución) del lenguaje.
Xiaoroel, me perdí en una parte de tu texto, porque abriste un paréntesis, y no encontré el momento en que lo cerraste. Tal vez fue error de dedo. Pero queda abierta la posibilidad de continuar el texto debido al conector "pues"... 
-una ultracorrección, pues este sonido medieval (que conserva el serfardita, desapareción del español a principios de la edad moderna.- 
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Arreglado el paréntesis y la ene sobrante.


----------



## El Nazareno

Enterado.=)


----------



## cami1305

hola! la palabra concientización mas  que una palabra es un concepto que fue creado por un equipo de profesores del INSTITUTO SUPERIOR DE BRASIL hacia el 64. Pero esta palabra es mas conocida por Paulo Freire ya que esta palabra es el concepto central de sus ideas y la base para sus teorias sobre la educación (que son muy buenas por cierto).
La concientización es un acto de conocimiento, una aproximacion critica a la realidad.


----------



## Lunamora

Vengo sólo a ratificar que en Argentina es "concientizar", para futura referencia. Este es un caso donde el uso hace transformaciones en la lengua, así no sería raro que originalmente haya sido "concienciar" y fue transformándose a "concientizar" por el uso. La real academia debería incluir la palabra si no lo ha hecho. "Concienciar" se podrá usar en algún uso arcáico pero está casi completamente desterrado de nuestra lengua - sólo algún abuelo de aquellos te puede querer corregir algo así.

En fin, es sí o sí "concientizar" para el argentino, pero no sé si para otros lugares de latinoamerica.


----------



## Calambur

Lunamora said:


> La real academia debería incluir la palabra si no lo ha hecho.


Lo ha hecho:


> Del DRAE:
> *concientizar**.*
> 
> *1. *tr._ Am._ *concienciar.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## w.012345

A mi me suena concienciar pero en Chile siempre en las noticias se oye concientizar lo cual está mal y me suena fatal.   De todas formas como dicen arriba es un concepto, no creo que sea muy adecuado decir concienciar todos los días. 


Soy Chileno


----------



## jorgema

Para abundar, en el Perú también se dice y mucho *concientizar *y *concientización*. _Concienciar _y _concienciación _(hasta es difícil escribirla de corrido) las usan quizás los ultrapuristas.


----------



## Bloodsun

Reconfirmo que en Argentina es *concientizar* y *concientización*. *Concienciar* también lo he escuchado, y lo entendería (aunque no es muy común), pero *concienciación* me suena francamente mal, y a cualquiera que lo pronunciase me le reiría en la cara. 


Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Mckay said:


> Conozco a americanos que tampoco habian oido jamas eso de concientización, así que te recomiendo que uses concieciación que aunque no la usen en algunos paises de Américam si que la conocen.


 
¡Concienciación? nunca la vi. Siempre 'concientización' y se puede 'concientizar a alguien' al menos, políticamente.
Para tu traducción, si se va a leer más en España que en las Américas, usá esa cosa rara. Si el público va a ser latinoamericano, te recomiendo esa con 'ti'...


----------



## Jagupari

PEF said:


> hola... quisiera saber si el término *concientización* es correcto en español. Lo busco en la RAE y me sale _concienciar_. Pregunto porque estoy trabajando en un artículo sobre una campaña de concientización. El corrector de ortografía no me lo reconoce, por eso entro en duda. Siempre he visto _concientización_, en Google hay muchos hits... pero la duda sigue estando.
> qué opinan?



Hola.
El término concientización no aparecía originalmente el DRAE, debido a que es un término relativamente reciente (1964) creado por un grupo de profesores del INSTITUTO SUPERIOR DE ESTUDIOS DEL BRASIL  (y por lo tanto, en portugués). Entre los miembros de ese instituto se encontraban el filósofo Álvaro Pinto y el profesor Guerreiro. 
Sin embargo, el término se ha difundido gracias a Paulo Freire, (Pensador y pedagogo brasileño), quién utilizó el término para referirse al proceso que conduce a la liberación, como parte de su método educativo. Concientización, en este sentido, en concienciar, pero va mucho más allá. Es el camino por el cual se conduce a la formación de una conciencia crítica en la persona; la cual, al hacerse conciente, es capaz de transformar la sociedad. La concientización es una toma de conciencia de la realidad, desde la práxis. La concientización permite que la persona pase de una conciencia mágica o ingenua (la conciencia del oprimido), a la conciencia crítica (la conciencia del hombre que se libera y libera).
Ése es el sentido de la palabra "concientización".
Luego, un señor llamado Helder Cámara se encargó de difundirla y traducirla al inglés y al francés.
Exite una obra que ha elaborado Paulo Freire, junto con su equipo de trabajo, llamada "Concientización". Hay hay un buen esbozo de lo planteado en las muchas obras de Freire. La versión que yo tengo en español es esta: FREIRE Paulo, _Concientización -Teoría y práctica de la liberación-_, Asociación de Publicaciones Educativas, Segunda Edición, Bogotá.

Soy de Venezuela.
Espero que le pueda ser de utilidad lo que escribí.


----------



## clares3

Mckay said:


> Conozco a americanos que tampoco habian oido jamas eso de concientización, así que te recomiendo que uses concieciación que aunque no la usen en algunos paises de Américam si que la conocen.


De acuerdo con ese consejo


----------



## eeisea

Hola, soy de Venezuela y en mis 32 años, creo que nunca había visto, leído o escuchado (por suerte) la palabra "concienciación", más aún, al leerla por primera vez acá en el foro, lo vi fatal e ¡instantáneamente lo consideré un error!. Al igual que comentó otra persona, hubiese corregido a quién escuchase decirlo (¡aunque no me reiría en su cara!).

Concientizar, concientización, son las palabras que conocía y que son usadas en todo nivel de la sociedad en mi país.

¡¡Saludos!!

P.D.: La duda me vino porque el corrector ortográfico de Mozilla Thunderbird me marcó como desconocida la palabra "concientización" y decidí buscar en Internet.


----------

